# Hensley Arrow - Is It Worth It?



## vendorsw21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking for an opinion on weight distributing hitches. Towing an '09 21 ft Outback. What is your opinion on the Hensley Arrow Hitch? Is it worth the money? Any other suggestions?
Thanks

Towing with a 2007 toyota Tundra with a husky WD hitch.
Thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Save your money you shouldn't need it. The Hensley is a great hitch and does everything they say it does.

John


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

John hit the bullseye. We need some more info. The ProPride P3 is also a good alternative from what I've read. Works on the same principle as Hensleye at I believe a lower cost. As to whether you need it or not is a question that will be sure to bring you some passionate answers here.BTW, welcome to the forum.
Bob


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

nope.not unless you have a 75% discount


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I would think that with the 210 that you would be good with any anti-sway/wd hitch set up.

I have an f-150 and tow the 21rs with the Equalizer hitch system.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the hensley setup would be overkill. You dont need anything more than the equalizer for that size trailer and truck setup. But if you got an extra $2500.00 go ahead and knock your self out.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my HA. The money hit was a consideration. And, after nearly two years, I have no regrets. The ability to dial-in the exact amount of WD, turn sharper, and have zero sway is great for the piece of mind. No mechanical device can eliminate human error, but the technology behind the HA, Pro Pride, the Pullright hitches can provide an advantage (up to a point) against less than ideal travel conditions. The Pro Pride wasn't available when we made our purchase but I seriously considered the Reese Dual Cam and the Equalizer.

I read elsewhere on the Web that ownership builds bias. And I probably fit that description, but for my family and our needs the HA fit well. BTW, Hensley now makes a smaller hitch (The Cub) the might fit your TT and spend less that the full size HA. We may sell the TT, but I'll move it to the new TT.

My $.02's,
Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not for a 21 footer ...


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Love the Hensley!!!!!!! It is the greatest hitch next to the Pro Pride !!!!! No sway at all


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I've towed our 25RSS with a standard WD hitch and didn't like the feel of having the thing sway behind me when I got on the highway. May have been that I was a towing novice... Anyway, after a couple of trips of reaching for the brake controller every time a big rig came up beside me, I was done. I spent the money and bought a used HA. After I installed it, I was golden. Not a bit of sway. I can still feel the trucks suck me in when they pass, but I don't have any sway afterwards. Nada. Zip. Zilch.

I put the HA to the test on our way back for S. Illinois this past Summer. Gusting crosswinds up to 40 MPH and big rigs passing me about every 20-30 seconds. I certainly felt the wind hit the trailer and truck, but again...not a bit of sway. For me, it's been invaluable for the peace of mind and stability it brings. I wouldn't give it back...

That being said, if you're not having issues with your current rig, why bother? It stands to reason that you are, or you wouldn't be asking about this...correct?


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think you need one for a 21 foot trailer with a Tundra. Everything you've heard about the Hensley is true ... but it would be overkill with your tow vehicle and a 21RS.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Id say its worth getting a good hitch like the Equal-i-zer, dialing it in and seeing if you like it. IF not, THEN sell it and go with a Hensley. I have a feeling once you get it dialed in you will be fine.

Im not saying i dislike the HA or PP3P. I actually plan to get a PP3P in the spring if we dont switch to a 5er.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

With my Equal-i-zer I have never felt one little hint of sway ever. I have been passed by many fast huge trucks, drove on windy mountain roads, cross winds at 40 mph and have yet to feel any sway.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

If you can afford it, get it and (keep it) for every TT you upgrade to. It would be a one time investment. James


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

I have the Hensley, and I love it!!
However, your mileage may vary. Do you have previous towing experience? If so, you know if the setup you have is working, and will know if a less expensive option is working for you (like the equalizer). If you don't have previous towing experience, the Hensley would spoil you (not that that's a bad thing).
Only you know how you feel behind the wheel, with your experience and your setup, and your wallet. I would just say the for the setup you have, a lesser (cheaper) option would be fine, but the hensley/propride systems do exactly what they say they will.
Enjoy the new TT either way.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hensley's are great. ProPride is an improved yet less expensive version of the Hensley. For a 21ft. camper with your Tundra, my thought is that you do not need such a hitch (HA or PP). You can get one and it will perform just as everyone here has advertised. I pull a 23ft. with our F150 and once dialed in, our Equalizer has performed, well, just like the posters say the HA has performed for them. No sway, not once. It is a great hitch, I love it.

Would I like to have a ProPride? Absolutely! However, I don't need it towing the trailer I tow with the truck I tow it with. For me it just simply boils down to wants vs. needs with affordability factored in. Would I consider getting a ProPride? I would except I have something called a HitchHog









Equalizers depend on pressure which creates surface friction. That pressure comes from the hitch performing its' weight distribution function. With a 3/4 or 1 ton truck, there is much less "weight distribution" needed and as such, the ability of the hitch to provide sway control is diminished. Many members here have posted on this when upgrading trucks. A ProPride does not require friction in order to work...just physics









-CC


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Hensley's are great. ProPride is an improved yet less expensive version of the Hensley. For a 21ft. camper with your Tundra, my thought is that you do not need such a hitch (HA or PP). You can get one and it will perform just as everyone here has advertised. I pull a 23ft. with our F150 and once dialed in, our Equalizer has performed, well, just like the posters say the HA has performed for them. No sway, not once. It is a great hitch, I love it.


X2.

I have an Equal-i-zer on my 29BHS and love it. I'd also love to have a HA, but with the performance I get from the Equal-i-zer, I'm thinking it would be a waste of money - for me - can't say about you.

Like others have said, you should be fine with your WD hitch and maybe a friction sway control for a 21-23 foot trailer. Anything bigger, though, and I'd advise the Equal-i-zer - or the HA or Pro-Pride, if you want to spend more money.

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are considering the equalizer - based on that it is less expensive. I am reading through the posts and I guess what I am not seeing (maybe I missed it) is what makes the hensley vs the equalizer hitch different than the other -aside from costs?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> We are considering the equalizer - based on that it is less expensive. I am reading through the posts and I guess what I am not seeing (maybe I missed it) is what makes the hensley vs the equalizer hitch different than the other -aside from costs?


There is a significant design difference between the two and an even more significant cost. The design theory is that once you start pulling with a HA the hitch basically locks and will not swing due to the projected pivot point being up near the rear axle instead of behind the rear bumper (yea you HA guys I know it is more then that but I reduced it to a one line description).

If HA or PP got the price point down below $999 there would be some real competition between them and the other more traditional hitches.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> We are considering the equalizer - based on that it is less expensive. I am reading through the posts and I guess what I am not seeing (maybe I missed it) is what makes the hensley vs the equalizer hitch different than the other -aside from costs?


There is a significant design difference between the two and an even more significant cost. The design theory is that once you start pulling with a HA the hitch basically locks and will not swing due to the projected pivot point being up near the rear axle instead of behind the rear bumper (yea you HA guys I know it is more then that but I reduced it to a one line description).

If HA or PP got the price point down below $999 there would be some real competition between them and the other more traditional hitches.
[/quote]

Thanks - I know lots of outbackers here use the equalizer with their TT's and haven't had any problems per say - I have to agree its a bit pricey and will stick with the equalizer for now.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thanks - I know lots of outbackers here use the equalizer with their TT's and haven't had any problems per say - I have to agree its a bit pricey and will stick with the equalizer for now.


You really don't need any more with a 3/4 ton and a trailer that length.









My 28rsds towed effortlessly in every condition I threw at it behind my Super Duty.


----------

